
How the White Establishment Waged a 'War' on Chinese Restaurants in the U.S - danso
http://www.npr.org/sections/codeswitch/2017/06/16/532697303/how-american-unions-tried-to-wage-a-war-against-chinese-restaurants-in-the-u-s
======
novia
_At the American Federation of Labor 's 1913 convention, organizers proposed
that all states should pass laws that barred white women from working or
patronizing Chinese or Japanese restaurants for both moral and economic
reasons, Chin says. (A similar law had been enacted in Saskatchewan, Canada,
and upheld by Canada's Supreme Court.)

States including Montana, Pennsylvania, Massachusetts, Washington and Oregon
saw versions of the bill, which were ultimately unsuccessful. In
Massachusetts, for example, the state Supreme Judicial Court struck down the
law on the grounds that it was discriminatory._

Anyone have a source on the part in parentheses? It's hard for me to imagine
Canada being more backwards than the US.

~~~
qbrass
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quong_Wing_v_R](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quong_Wing_v_R)

